

Ask HN: Moving from a large establish company to a startup - tostitos1979

I&#x27;m seriously considering a move. I&#x27;ll be losing an  office with a door, 20% of my salary and job security. What I hope to gain is a fast paced environment where I&#x27;ll learn, grow fast and learn what I need to do my own startup some day.<p>Any one else make this transition? Do you have experiences to share? This other story on losing a job in 2 weeks has got me a bit worried. But I am assuming that this isn&#x27;t all too common :&#x2F;
======
yorp
Done that -- the best career decision I ever made. Left for a startup after
several years in a corporate research lab.

Think of this transition as going back to school (because that is exactly what
it is!). If anything, this will increase your employability, so your job-
insecurity issues are unfounded.

